# Carl's Aquarium



## mrsleny (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd like to hear some opinions of this store on the Queensway before making the trip down from Richmond Hill.

We are looking for mangroves and I think he sells them.

Thanks kindly!


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

never been there myself. you might be able to get a better idea of the place but checking out the store's youtube channel. do a search for carls aquarium


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

Check this out.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...at-for-Aquariums-and-Sumps-W0QQAdIdZ243022882

dp


----------



## mrsleny (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks will check out YouTube.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

For obvious reasons, I'm assuming this is the Youtube account:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CarlsAquarium

If that's the case, then he has Katy Perry's Hot'n'Cold Sesame Street thing on his Favourites. =]


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been there before.
Very tiny store, most of the livestock is downstairs. He personally brings fish and inverts back from the Caribbean once in a while and gets in shipments regularly from Asia. It's just a lady watching over the store and he and his son as the two employees (as far as I'm know).

I would say they have a nice collection of stuff. While the price is not cheap, the quality and reassurance that they've been well looked after and quarantined appropriately makes up for the rest of the margin. Not to mention you'll get some personalized service speaking to him. In fact, his place works just like Frank's Aquarium. The entrance is so small I missed it a few times, but once you walk downstairs (where all the livestock is), you'd be amazed. There's a huge rubbermaid tub sump system running with tons of pods living in there and most of his salt tanks runs through the sump tub. 

It was definitely worth a visit.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

might have to grab a mangrove or two for my contest tank. that's an awesome price and the amount of growth is perfect for what I want


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> For obvious reasons, I'm assuming this is the Youtube account:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CarlsAquarium
> 
> If that's the case, then he has Katy Perry's Hot'n'Cold Sesame Street thing on his Favourites. =]


 

And in the favorites there is a porcupine that thinks it's a puppy. XD *melts from the cuteness*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a very unique place. Small and very specific species are kept. If you want something specific I would call in first.

Coral tank is very small, and expensive.


----------

